# PubMed- Perineal descent does not imply a more severe clinical disorder.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Perineal descent does not imply a more severe clinical disorder.*

Colorectal Dis. 2012 Mar 5;

Authors: Alves-Ferreira PC, Gurland B, Zutshi M, Hull T

Abstract
Aim:â€‚ There is poor consensus in the literature in measuring perineal descent. We aimed to assess symptoms and quality of life in constipated patients with abnormal perineal descent. Method:â€‚ Constipated patients were categorized into obstructed defecation, colonic inertia, mixed disorders and irritable bowel syndrome constipation type. Anal physiology was performed. KESS score, Irritable Bowel Syndrome Quality of Life and SF-12 questionnaires were completed. The position of the perineum was measured by defaecography. Patients were divided into two groups according to the position of the perineal descent at rest: Group 1 (normal <3.5cm) and Group 2 (abnormal >3.5cm). Results:â€‚ Fifty-eight patients were identified, 23(40%) in Group 1 and 35(60%) in Group 2. Patients in Group 2 were older (p=0.007), had a higher BMI (p=0.003), higher rate of hysterectomy (p=0.04) and more vaginal deliveries (p=0.001). Obstructed defaecation was the predominant subtype of constipation. Group 1 had more difficulty in initiating defaecation, Group 2 presented more cases with intussusception and enterocele (p=0.03 for both). Group 2 had a lesser degree of perineal descent between rest and straining. Rectal compliance was greater in Group 2 (p=0.03). Symptoms and quality of life scores were similar between the groups. Conclusion:â€‚ Radiologically determined excessive perineal descent is not indicative of worse symptoms or quality of life. This radiologic finding does not warrant further investigation. © 2012 The Authors Colorectal Disease © 2012 The Association of Coloproctology of Great Britain and Ireland.

PMID: 22390340 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

